
If You Found That ‘Plandemic’ Video Convincing, Read This Too - _bxg1
https://vitals.lifehacker.com/if-you-found-that-plandemic-video-convincing-read-th-1843339002
======
_bxg1
Most people here probably don't need convincing, but our friends and relatives
might. My own mother sent me a link to the original video, I'm sad to say, and
this (extremely well written) breakdown saved me a lot of time doing research
and debunking it.

------
ytNumbers
This article does an excellent job at debunking a poorly made conspiracy
theory video. Getting the truth out there is important. Despite this, I did
find one or two instance of needless spinning of the truth in this article.

1) I'll admit that it's a silly theory that anyone would create a pandemic to
ruin the world economy just to market a vaccine. However, saying it's silly
idea because once everyone's had the virus they'll be forever immune to it and
therefore won't need a vaccine is equally silly. Science suggests that your
antibodies might protect you for roughly two years. So, you'd still pay for a
vaccine.

2) A good yardstick for evaluating the accuracy of any COVID-19 article is how
they describe hydroxychloroquine. Saying that there are 169 trials of it going
on right now, and that it's being prescribed off-label so much that it's
getting hard to come by, and then saying there's "no solid evidence, only
hope" may be technically accurate, but it's more spin than I can tolerate.
Rather than linking to an article from March back when no real studies on it
had been completed, it would probably have been better to have the link text
be "Doctors are seeing promising hydroxychloroquine results when combined with
azithromycin (or tocilizumab)" and to have that link go to the URL below:

[https://www.the-
hospitalist.org/hospitalist/article/221558/c...](https://www.the-
hospitalist.org/hospitalist/article/221558/coronavirus-updates/yales-
covid-19-inpatient-protocol-hydroxychloroquine)

At this moment in time throughout the world there are some hospitals that
provide very promising medicine for COVID-19. However, other hospitals are
simply allowing patients to suffer without prescribing any medicine. I can't
understand why so much of the media is basically suggesting that those Yale
doctors are wasting their time by prescribing hydroxychloroquine. Those front-
line Yale doctors just might have more medical expertise than the mainstream
media.

